# Looking for DFW Gamers



## PallidPatience (Feb 10, 2009)

My fiancee and I are looking for a gaming group in the DFW area. We would prefer a World of Darkness game, but we mainly just want to play. We have the Requiem, Awakening, Forsaken, and Lost books, as well as many 4e DnD books, and several other lower-profile rpg systems.

I can be reached through reply here, or via email. Our availability is Thursday and Friday.

Thanks, all.


----------



## Pyrrhus of Epirus (Feb 11, 2009)

Our group is looking for 2-3 player for a D&D 4th ed game. Email my DM (Jon) at 
jrg644ss AT yahoo DOT com.


----------

